# Ping Pong!?



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone fancy a game of table tennis sometime? I used to play when I was a teenager and I was pretty good. A long time has passed since then but after a couple of games to warm up I'd say I'm average to decent level (for a Brit).

If you do get in touch


----------



## gongk (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, Samb. I'd like to play a game of table tennis with you if you're interested. I've joined a school team when I was a teenager but I haven't played it since then as you. 
Please let me know if you want to play a game!


----------



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Gongk,


Yeah that would be great. I'm in Thailand at the moment so next available opportunity would be Sunday 18th of August in the afternoon if that suits you?

Do you know of anywhere we can play?


Sam


----------



## gongk (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, Sam

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I'll be available in the afternoon on 18th. We need to book a table at the government sports centre. Do you want me to try to book? As I know from your profile, you live in TST. May I book anywhere in kowloon side? 

Looking forward to your reply. 
Gong


----------



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Gong,


Yes that would be great if you could book and if you can book Kowloon side that would be even better, if not anywhere is fine.


Thanks
Sam


----------

